
Quantum Principle of Relativity - bookofjoe
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1367-2630/ab76f7
======
dspiniak
Anybody has taken a look into this? The math is a bit beyond me and the
interpretation is a bit obscure, but if true the implications would be huge.
It would intuitively explain the effects of quantum mechanics and there's also
promise there some superluminal way of travel. Applying the same reasoning to
general relativity might unite quantum mechanics and gravity.

------
dspiniak
Here is a lecture of it:
[http://pirsa.org/displayFlash.php?id=19120023](http://pirsa.org/displayFlash.php?id=19120023)

------
dspiniak
It appears his lectures in polish are here:
www.fuw.edu.pl/~dragan/Fizyka/Nstw.pdf

Could translate with google translate.

